# Using a USB Audio Sound Card for my Laptop



## insaf_mohd (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello Seniors,

I am new to this forum with least information about audio technologies, but highly interested to 

research, learn and be an audiophile 

I recently bought a Logitech Z-2300 home theater system to use with my notebook..the performance is 

overall very good.

I wish to upgrade the built in audio of my laptop hoping it'll result a much better 

enhancement in my home theater performance (I have an old Toshiba satellite m series notebook with not so great built in audio). I found the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 is good USB audio enhancement...is it? Or please suggest me a good one I can afford within 60-80$.

And I appreciate any comments from you to enhance the audio quality of the laptop model I have.

Thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround device is a good one for the price. I use one with my setup, especially when I am taking measurements for REW.


----------

